# I FINALLY won the lottery!



## Texatdurango (Mar 1, 2008)

After playing the Texas lottery for several years, we finally had the winning number last September.

Aside from allowing me to buy tons of pen making supplies it also allowed me to build my dream home.

We're simple folks who enjoy the simple life and aren't ones to try to impress others with our new found wealth so kept the old homestead and just added on rather than move into one of those fancy gated communities.

Now I'm not posting this to brag but here's where a lot of the money went........


----------



## DocStram (Mar 1, 2008)

Dang ... that is such an interesting picture.  Talk about being creative!  [:0]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 1, 2008)

wow reminds me of my dream home [}]


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Mar 1, 2008)

I especially like the greenhouse on the cargo-container !!  CLASSY!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the BIG win, George. So will you rent me a room in your complex[?][)]


----------



## fernhills (Mar 1, 2008)

Man, i would never do that,all the kids will come back in droves,multiplied several times over.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 1, 2008)

Complex?? Peter, that is a triple-wide, triple-high castle!  Most of us back home can only dream of such luxury!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 1, 2008)

No refrigerator with a tap?

You're slipping


----------



## jughead (Mar 1, 2008)

This must be your bike and truck then.........


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 1, 2008)

Now that is a trailer park.


----------



## turned_for_good (Mar 1, 2008)

I see that you have the windmill on a pallate but where are the yard gnomes?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turned_for_good_
> 
> I see that you have the windmill on a pallate but where are the yard gnomes?



He is a Redneck, not an Italian!!  (Ducking and running for cover)


----------



## fernhills (Mar 1, 2008)

Yooooooo!!!!


----------



## R2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Love the originality George! How did you get on for planning approval from the local authorities?
I cannot imagine our city fathers contemplating something so different.[:0][]


----------



## Tuba707 (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't really know what to say []


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll bet you STAY rich by renting out that penthouse suite for the weekend!!


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 1, 2008)

That really is something. I'm just trying to figure out what.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 1, 2008)

Heck that place could be right down the road from us----


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2008)

George way to go,bet all your neighbors are happy that some class finally is getting established in the neighborhood.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 1, 2008)

The windmill is probably the electrical unit for the whole complex.[8D]


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't let me guess the white one with the orange stripe is your "pen studio".


----------



## wjskip (Mar 1, 2008)

first four story tornado magnet i ever saw


----------



## thewishman (Mar 1, 2008)

I want to offer you my praise for not going all "uppity" and bringing in a double-wide. The juxtapositioning of the house, travel and cargo trailers with the houseboat is truly inspiring. 

I rate it 4.5 hitches. The only thing holding me back from a perfect 5 hitches is the lack of a tractor tire planter and a giant concrete basket.

You done good, Tex!

Chris


----------



## flcad2000 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice, but too many stairs.


----------



## pssherman (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like an Arkansas high rise to me. Did you steal the plans from one of our buiders here?


----------



## avbill (Mar 1, 2008)

somebody asked how he got it through planning commission  --He did not!  he homesteaded![][]

bill Daniels


----------



## MichaelS (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a plywood car for sale!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Mar 2, 2008)

Man you are so cool! Can I come over with some buddys for pool one night?


----------



## B727phixer (Mar 30, 2008)

Would you consider adopting me! LOL!


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, all on beach front property.


----------

